# Problema electrico scooter Yamaha



## Contraband (Dic 15, 2014)

Hola, tengo una scooter Yamaha Mint creo que del año 92 la cual estuvo parada como 10 años, resumiendo un poco... la puse en marcha me fui a dar una vuelta y no tuve problemas mayores, cuando llega la hora de revisar el cableado de la batería veo que carga (¿o no esta cargando?) de una manera anormal... entonces le coloco una batería de otra moto que funciona a la perfección pero todo sigue igual miren el video 1:






Entonces creí que el problema estaba en el regulador de voltaje, desconecto la ficha y procedo a medir los cables de dicho regulador, para mi sorpresa los resultados fueron los mismos que los anteriores, video 2:








Ya un poco perdido me paso algo que me despisto mas... tal vez me puedan ayudar es algo raro para mi, cuando prendo el multimetro y me acerco a la moto no marca nada y cuando la pongo en marcha empieza a marcar cualquier cosa aun estando los cables desconectados, video 3 y video 4:








Para comprobar si los cables tiraban corriente se me ocurrió conectar en lugar de la bateria una luz de 12v 55W y para mi alegría llega corriente, video 5:








¿que le pasa a la moto?, la chispa de la bujia funciona muy bien y arranca a la primera patada, ¿carga la bateria?, ¿por que tengo esas lecturas en el multimetro?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2014)

Solo pude ver el primer video , los otros son "Privados"

Medi CA mejor 

Lo del tester sin cables es ruido


----------



## Contraband (Dic 15, 2014)

Perdón por lo de los videos privados, ya lo corregí!

¿ese ruido es producto de alguna falla? porque en las otras motos no me pasa eso

cuando mido CA también tengo la misma lectura, pero cuando mido la bateria en mi otra moto no me pasa esto, marca numeros estables entre 12v y 15v

*Agrego info: la bateria en la scooter marca números inestables como se ve en el video 1 y la misma bateria en otra moto marca numeros estables de 12v a 15v


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Dic 18, 2014)

Lo mas probable es que tengas un problema en el sistema de ignición ( CDI , bobina, cable de bujía)
Lo que sucede en tu moto también ocurre en automóviles y suele ser una falla de bobina y/o cables de alta tensión con blindaje dañado.
 Saludos


----------



## Contraband (Ene 3, 2015)

encontré un manual de la moto en donde detalla como reparar problemas eléctricos, según el manual el problema esta en la bobina o en el regulador

El manual es claro... dice que mida 2 cables de la ficha que vienen desde la bobina (son cables que ingresan corriente al circuito eléctrico y al encendido) y si la resistencia esta fuera del rango hay que cambiar la bobina y la resistencia esta por poquito fuera del rango

¿podre con un regulador 7805 y algunos capacitores lograr 5v estables?, porque quiero ponerle algunos led al tablero y a la parte trasera, osea... la idea es bajar el consumo ya que cuando prendo las luces se nota que la moto tiene ganas de apagarse y por cuestiones economicas no esta en mis planes cambiar la bobina o el regulador


Gracias


----------



## El onich (Abr 26, 2019)

Hola buenas noches, yo también tengo una moto yamaha mint 50cc y tengo un problema con el encendido eléctrico, si me pudieras pasar el diagrama electro se los agradecería mucho


----------



## Rubenruben (Jun 19, 2021)

Me podrían pasar el diagrama eléctrico por favor llevo tiempo buscandolo para prender mi moto. Tiene chispa pero está débil y si tocas el motor dándole a prender te da corriente


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 20, 2021)

Rubenruben dijo:


> si tocas el motor dándole a prender te da corriente



No debería, suena a que tenes un problema de masas. Revisa que estén todas bien apretadas, que no haya oxido en los conectores y que no estén cortadas.


----------



## jerryGR (Oct 31, 2022)

Alguien  me tiene  el diagrama  ?


Rubenruben dijo:


> Me podrían pasar el diagrama eléctrico por favor llevo tiempo buscandolo para prender mi moto. Tiene chispa pero está débil y si tocas el motor dándole a prender te da corriente


Lo conseguiste?


----------

